# CC's 98%, ?, 2%



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess this goes out to guys that mostly smoke CC's.
I see my NC stock being gifted and not replaced...
My suspicion is 100% cc soon, but there are a cpl
NC's that I still enjoy especially since I like to
watch a FB game in a B&M when it is cold.
The cigars I enjoy when a CC isn't an option are
Padron 64
Anejo Shark, 46
LP #9
LGC R Maddy


Anyone else in the same boat.....

Tony, no need to reply.......:biglaugh:


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm definitly heading in that direction lol

I'm about 50-50 now, but I cant see myself buying a box of NC's unless of course this whole customs thing continues to be a problem. If it ever lightens up, I'm almost certain that the only boxes I'll be getting will be CC's


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I find myself heading in that direction, however, I have a ton of NCs still.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess in a very different boat. The list of favorite NS is about the same but the ratio is completely opposite.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Simply stated
If you mostly smoke CC's
and you go into a B&M
What do you reach for...............


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Simply stated
> If you mostly smoke CC's
> and you go into a B&M
> What do you reach for...............


Padrons, OpusX, Anejos, other LE AFs (BTL, Hemingway Maduros), Viaje and Tats.

I love CCs, and I mostly smoke them. However, I think there are great sticks coming out from Padron, Pete, AF, and Viaje right now.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I do all my shopping by mail,so makes no never mind about availability at the store.(except for the recent import crackdown..)
I will buy more CC's in the future,but the humis cc/nc ratio will never be close, as I love way too many NC's to ever limit myself to "just" CC's. I am feelin the need for a Bolivar RC right now,though...


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I got rid of my last NCs a while ago, haven't gone back. Don't go to B&Ms anymore because prices are too ridiculous in my state, especially because the vast majority of NCs just don't taste as good and aren't worth it.

If I HAD to, I would go for a Padron. Outside of the regular Padron line, even those really small 1926/1964s, like petit corona "No 35" size, are like $13-15 here. Absolutely not worth it IMO when there are so many CCs I would rather smoke in the first place.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, my "2%" was mostly Arturo Fuente, a Davidoff or two ($$$), and an assortment of maduros as well as this-or-thats picked up on Cbid, primarily for friends that came over and wanted a stick to chew on.

The funny part is that those (especially AF and maddies) are my 98% now. In contrast to Habanos, which simply got replaced as they were smoked, I purchased my NCs at a much higher rate than I smoked them. After several months without making a purchase, NCs dominate the humidor. I consistently like the stuff from AF, most of the stuff from DPG, practically anything from Davidoff, and a few others. With many other marcas, though, I find myself frequently unable to make my way to the end of the cigar - sometimes not to the half way mark. Those are times when I light my pipe.

God bless my pipe.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I guess I just appreciate the variety NC's bring to my smoking experience.

While I love CC's, and for the most part they bring me to that cigar "happy place" much more often than any NC's, my humi is and will be for the foreseeable future about a 75/25% split in favor of NC's because of the variety.

I just don't find the kind of variety in CC's that I want, they just fill a void in my smoking experience at this point. 

Not much else to tell, except if I were to walk into a B&M to pick out a smoke to watch a football game it would be a couple of Churchills, or large Belicosos so they would last all game. :ss


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Well i live in the UK where CCs are easy to come by, but that said, cost an absolute fortune, personally im trying to have a 50/50 choice in my humis, however NCs in the UK are very limited. I guess im in the opposite boat, id love to have more access to NCs to broaden my palate


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

My collection has shifted a few times. When I first started, the majority of my experience and collection was NC. After I learned how to import Cuban cigars without having to either travel or ask my family in Portugal to mail me care packages, my collection shifted to nearly 100% Cuban. My collection is now about 50/50. I now know what I like from the Cuban offerings, and stick to those (with an occasional RE or LE). The NC offerings keep on coming. After my massive "sampling" phase, I had mostly Fuentes and Padrons. Now I have Fuentes, Padrons, a lot of Pete Johnson and Pepin blends, Illusiones, Viajes, and some others. I love the variety available and having the choice to enjoy something different on any given day. I love my beef, but some days I feel like fish.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

eggopp said:


> Well i live in the UK where CCs are easy to come by, but that said, cost an absolute fortune, personally im trying to have a 50/50 choice in my humis, however NCs in the UK are very limited. I guess im in the opposite boat, id love to have more access to NCs to broaden my palate


Apologies for going off-topic, but I wonder if you'd mind satisfying a curiosity of mine. How are the prices of non-Cuban cigars in the UK? I never hear or read much about non-Cuban offerings outside of the US.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Besides the crap that went on at the end of November, my box purchases have been mostly CCs. I did make a larger than normal purchase at my B&M yesterday since they had a 20% off holiday promotion. 1 box of anejo 50's (I wanted the 46's but they didn't have a box), 5 anejo sharks, 2 opus beli's and a padron 46. The padron is absolutely beautiful, thick and heavy.

Other normal purchases would be Liga's and MFLb's. I'll never give up my B&M since I love going there. The last T52 I had sat me down!

I do pick up other 5ers on the secondary market when something catches my eye. I've got a 5er of viaje holiday coming in the mail.

The problem with NCs is that there are too many shittie sticks out there. I have some of those in the humi taking up space. Live and learn.

I'll never be 100%.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Here in Canada, and specifically the city I live in, it is almost impossible to find any NC's. In fact the BM's I've been in have not sold a single NC, it's been 100% CC.

That being said, I buy everything online, so I do have a choice. That choice as it turns out is 100% Cuban, I know what I like and Cubans just happen to satisfy what I like 100%


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I'm probably a rare exception in that I'm Canadian, but still smoke 50-75% NC's. Mostly because that's how I initially stocked my humidor, but also because I've found some NC's that are really delicious and consistent. As I've learned more about CC sources (other than overpriced B&M's), and with a trip to Cuba planned in Feb, I'm sure this will start to swing the other way though.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

AspiringGent said:


> I'm probably a rare exception in that I'm Canadian, but still smoke 50-75% NC's. Mostly because that's how I initially stocked my humidor, but also because I've found some NC's that are really delicious and consistent. As I've learned more about CC sources (other than overpriced B&M's), and with a trip to Cuba planned in Feb, I'm sure this will start to swing the other way though.


When in Feb you going Luke? There are a few of us going to Havana on Feb 5 for 1 week. It would be cool to meet up there!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am about 70/30 I think now, it would move to probably 95/5 if the Blockade of 2010 ends. i like the occasional Padron, Tatuaje and now Viaje.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I guess this goes out to guys that mostly smoke CC's.
> I see my NC stock being gifted and not replaced...
> My suspicion is 100% cc soon, but there are a cpl
> NC's that I still enjoy especially since I like to
> ...


Actually Alan i did smoke a Diesel Torp today that was gifted to me by Dave aka Starbuck thanks Dave.
You know i was very surprised next time i see these in a B&M i am going to pick one up to see if it was luck.
It had a dark wrapper loaded with coffee and chocolate flavors and believe it or not Twang.
Not like Cuban Twang but an acidic mineral meaty taste to it very long finish.:martini:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I guess I'm not very adventurous, I almost never go to smoke shops and I don't explore the vast NC world, sorting through all those cigars to find ones to my liking. I'm sure there are some, but I feel like I've got plenty left to explore in the world of Cuban cigars before I branch out to other countries


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Actually Alan i did smoke a Diesel Torp today that was gifted to me by Dave aka Starbuck thanks Dave.
> You know i was very surprised* next time i see these in a B&M i am going to pick one up to see if it was luck.*
> It had a dark wrapper loaded with coffee and chocolate flavors and believe it or not Twang.
> Not like Cuban Twang but an acidic mineral meaty taste to it very long finish.:martini:


They don't sell them in B&Ms. They're a CI exclusive.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> I guess I'm not very adventurous, I almost never go to smoke shops and I don't explore the vast NC world, sorting through all those cigars to find ones to my liking. I'm sure there are some, but I feel like I've got plenty left to explore in the world of Cuban cigars before I branch out to other countries


HELL YES!!!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Simply stated
> If you mostly smoke CC's
> and you go into a B&M
> What do you reach for...............


Al, This seams to be happening to me a lot lately:behindsofa:!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> They don't sell them in B&Ms. They're a CI exclusive.


Shows you how ignorant i am to the world of Non Cubans i shall secure some from C.I thanks for the info. Always willing to learn and everyone can always learn something from anyone if they are open minded!:couch2:


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

This may sound silly given all of the non cc options including anejos, opus, padron, and tat's but the Diesel Unholy cocktail is in my top 3 smokes. I dont care what it cost but i absolutely love that smoke. I have yet to try any vitolas in the new line but will be sure to. It's a must try just make sure you have a chair handy!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shows you how ignorant i am to the world of Non Cubans i shall secure some from C.I thanks for the info. Always willing to learn and everyone can always learn something from anyone if they are open minded!:couch2:


I'm not liking the direction you are heading in Tony! 

Is there still hope to save you?


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

When it was warmer out and I was smoking on a regular basis I was probably smoking 65/35 CC/NC. 

Though a lot of NCs have gone by the way side for me since I started smoking CCs, there are still some NCs that I enjoy quite a bit.

La Riqueza 
El triunfador
illusione epernay 
random stuff from tat and illusione 
Higher end padrons 
j.fueago orgin soft pack
and a few others too

Even if you are a mainly CC smoker I highly recommend you try the top 3 on my list. While they do not taste like a CC, they do have great balance to them that I find in most cubans unlike a good number of NCs that just have kick you in the teeth flavor that has no balance to it. 

I am kinda surprised to see the diesel getting so much love over here. I had the shorty and thought it was an OK cigar it was not one I would pick up again. Guess I'll have to grab some of the unholy cocktails once it warms up and revisit the the line.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I'm not liking the direction you are heading in Tony!
> 
> Is there still hope to save you?


Maybe its time for an intervention:dunno:
I think it was just one of those freak things Jeff a glitch in the system.
Sorta like a one time affair :martini:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Simply stated
> If you mostly smoke CC's
> and you go into a B&M
> What do you reach for...............


 A Cuban FFS! LMAO. oke::laugh:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I found myself in the same situation yesterday.
I was in Manchester with a cpl hrs on my hands.
Headed to "twins" smoke shop.
Looked at the stock.
Grabbed a LP #9 belicoso........
Ir was good, but damn....$12.00 
The only thing that keptgoing through my mind was
" I could be having a CoRo, Siglo III, Vr Unicos, Sir Winny......
That said, what a great group of guys. Need to bring my own
and buy sticks that go into thre "donated to the trrop cooler"


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Maybe its time for an intervention:dunno:


When a speeding freight train runs off its tracks, what do you intervene with?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Maybe its time for an intervention:dunno:
> I think it was just one of those freak things Jeff a glitch in the system.
> Sorta like a one time affair :martini:


Phew! Glad to hear Tony! :canada:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> When a speeding freight train runs off its tracks, what do you intervene with?


A Cohiba Espy:brick:



Tarks said:


> Phew! Glad to hear Tony! :canada:


:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I normally reach for a cuban cigar when I am out. 
Unless of course someone gifts me an NC, then usually I'll light that.
No biggie.
Do most people not smoke cuban cigars in public? That would be a new one to me.
Never thought about it.
Just my 2c

B


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

After going through all my smokes I was pretty surprised to learn that my NCs outnumber my CCs by 15 smokes. I don't know what to do... smoke more NCs or buy more CCs.....


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

JGD said:


> After going through all my smokes I was pretty surprised to learn that my NCs outnumber my CCs by 15 smokes. I don't know what to do... smoke more NCs or buy more CCs.....


Maybe a little bit of both!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JGD said:


> After going through all my smokes I was pretty surprised to learn that my NCs outnumber my CCs by 15 smokes. I don't know what to do... smoke more NCs or buy more CCs.....


Buy more Cubans!!! :banana:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

All I can add to this is that I will always love and smoke nubs, my fathers,camacho triple maddys, camacho liberties and padron anni's.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

My cc is more like .00082%--Some recent green tape has me lurking though.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> My cc is more like .00082%--Some recent green tape has me lurking though.


What? You've only got 8 Cubans? (Do the Math) LOL. :rotfl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My stash is the lowest i have ever seen Thank God for some good friends on the forum. Or i couldn't get through the Holidays. After the New Year its back to ordering and all you generous BOTL are walking :target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> What? You've only got 8 Cubans? (Do the Math) LOL. :rotfl:


I think he was saying he only has 82.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Scardinoz said:


> I think he was saying he only has 82.


With Paul that would not surprise me. LOL. :nod:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A Cohiba Espy:brick:


But, of course! Another freight train!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Simply stated
> If you mostly smoke CC's
> and you go into a B&M
> What do you reach for...............


Here my NC regulars when a cc can't be found....

Top notch and crave to smoke more
AF WOAM
Anejo Shark
Viaje Oro Reserve
Illusione Epernay
Opus X
Camacho Liberty
I am always looking for the top group because I would just as soon smoke these versus several of the ccs.

Honorable mention Enjoyable smokes
Camacho Diploma
Carlos Torano Exodus 59
Padilla Dominus
Rocky Patel Edge
La Aroma de Cuba EE
Capoeira
With this second group I would never complain about smoking any of them. I know what to expect and what I should enjoy and would nver turn one down.

I don't like them because they remind me of Habanos but I do like them because they offer a flavor profile that keeps me looking for them.


----------

